

Fully insured bitcoin storage. Would you use it? - wollit

A service which accepts bitcoin deposits and holds them for you securely. Fully insured and guaranteed. Instant withdrawals.<p>Supposing you were happy with the guarantees &amp; underwriting. Would you use it?
======
lmm
No, because it doesn't protect me from the volatility of bitcoin itself.

------
Metatron
I think this is a necessary next step for Bitcoin. So yes.

------
jamie367p
No why would I?

------
x3942
No.

